

What to do when a client says they will pay on day x and don't? - Apane101

So to provide some context, my client sent me a message yesterday that said he&#x27;s leaving for vacation tomorrow (now today) and that he would be back next week and that he&#x27;s going send the payment for my last milestone before he leaves.<p>I&#x27;ve sent him a friendly reminder this morning to please send the payment before he goes so that I can get started on the next set of tasks and I haven&#x27;t heard from him.<p>He&#x27;s a fairly new client and he&#x27;s sent the first payment no problem, this is now the second and I just feel like his word doesn&#x27;t mean much... What should I do?<p>Thanks!
======
MalcolmDiggs
I wouldn't trip about the first missed payment. When you finally receive the
payment, just ask: "Is this lateness something I should expect in the future?
I was pretty surprised by it. I didn't realize you would be missing any
payment deadlines." Most people will feel embarrassed enough to auto-correct
their behavior after being called on it.

If it becomes a habitual problem, then you might need more aggressive actions.

------
JSeymourATL
> What should I do?

Afraid that Slow Pay clients go with the territory. I've found that the bigger
the client, the more likely to abuse (unintentionally of course) a small
vendor partner. Typically blamed on bureaucracy, internal approvals,
processing, new system, etc...

1) Keep Cool, play it like Fonzi. *Preserve the client relationship. Be
friendly, but firm. "Hey, help me out on this."

2) Offer multiple payment options. Here are some ideas>
[http://smallbiztrends.com/2014/06/digital-payment-options-
sm...](http://smallbiztrends.com/2014/06/digital-payment-options-small-
business.html)

3) Future Clients: Offer upfront payment and/or retainer discounts. You'll
want to mark-up to keep your margins intact. But clients like discount deals.
Bonus, you'll have their money in the bank.

------
saluki
y, heading out of town can be a crazy time wrapping up items getting
everything ready to go.

So part of it could be vacation prep.

I would try one more reminder, include a copy of the invoice or a link where
he can pay you and indicate you won't be proceeding till the payment is made
and you'd appreciate it if they could take care of it before they leaves or
during his travel (if it's making it online). He might be waiting to respond
after he's on his way.

Tell him to enjoy his vacation and you're looking forward to making progress
on the project while he's out of town.

If you don't hear back from him I would give it a day or so to see if he takes
care of it on vacation. If not I would wait to get started on it next week
after he returns and makes payment.

I wouldn't work too far ahead without agreed payments being made and I
wouldn't bug him on his vacation.

Good luck getting your payment.

~~~
Apane101
Good advice, thanks!

------
logn
Send emails showing them how much they owe + interest. If you didn't specify
an interest rate then use the statutory rate from your jurisdiction.

Next time have them pay you a retainer.

~~~
phantom_oracle
yikes mate.

This is a sure-fire way to burn a lot of bridges.

Nobody in this type of business should be charging interest for a few days of
delayed payment.

I wouldn't call this bad advice, but this is definitely something a consultant
should NOT do.

~~~
logn
Oh I didn't realize this was a few days. Agreed.

------
brudgers
Stop work pending payment. Resume if and when the work becomes the client's
priority again.

Good luck.

